# What do you call your child's genitals?



## moon.mom (Feb 27, 2007)

We say "yoni" and "bottom" for our dd for now....

Just curious what other people say?
Any cute names? (that they have come up with?)

Anyone say- "urethra" "vagina" "anus" "penis"
or do you stick with short names? "pee-pee"?
I don't know what to call her urethra...where urine comes out...?
That's why we were going with yoni- even though that is technically the vagina...


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

a apple is a apple
a shirt is a shirt
a hand is a hand
a breast is a breast
a penis is a penis
a vagina is a vagina
same for forskin, anus, testicals, clitorios

i dont do cute names they are what they are. why teach one thing when it is really called another?? never got that...


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

i think for safety it is important that children know the medical or common names of genitals, if something hurt "down there" they should be able to explain it to any adult who is careing for them so someone could help them.

my son has always called his penis his penis, and he knows that moms have a vagina.

i also like to be specific about birth and breastfeeding parts with kids, like for example a baby grows inside the moms uterus and does not "come out of a moms tummy" as my dss thought, the baby comes though the cervix and then the vaginal canal which expands to let the baby out.

we were at the library and there was a picture on a magazine of the virgin mary breastfeeding baby jesus and my step son who is 5 asked what jesus wwas doing (dss was not breastfed for more than a month or two







). i told him the baby was nursing, getting milk from his mom's breast. he said "gross" I told him it is not gross and that all babies can get milk from their moms breast unless they get a bottle of milk instead.

i just think it's important for kids to grow up being unashamed of their bodies and being not grossed out by normal bodily functions such as breastfeeding, pooping, burping, ect.


----------



## HollyBenMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
a apple is a apple
a shirt is a shirt
a hand is a hand
a breast is a breast
a penis is a penis
a vagina is a vagina
same for forskin, anus, testicals, clitorios

i dont do cute names they are what they are. why teach one thing when it is really called another?? never got that...

I agree. Our kids get technical terms. Granted, they are 4 and 2 and we've not gotten into every single anitomical part of their genitals and showed them each individual name... but DD calls her female parts a vagina and my DS calls his penis a penis. As they get older (just starting with DD) we'll go into a bit more detail as they can handle it.

I don't want to make my kids think there is something dirty about genitals that it can't be talked about. And if there are cute names (especially if they can be real people names) and someone (God forbid!) touched them inappropriatly I want my kids to be able to tell me "someone touched my vagina/penis" not "someone was playing with Tommy at the playground today." I don't want there to ever be any misunderstanding of what they are talking about!

Jenifer


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i call it her hoohoo - but now, she doesnt talk at all yet, so i still have time to change. i likely will keep hoohoo and save the anatomy lesson for a few yrs though.

but then again i will lie to her about both santa AND the easter bunny....so i suppose im a big liar now arent I


----------



## earthie_mama (Mar 27, 2006)

For now my children also learn the technical terms, although at some point we will as a family study the book 'Cunt' ... but thats many many years away. I'm uncomfortable with the word vagina, but I use it anyway... for lack of an appropraite alternative.

ETA: I sadly used to know a lady who called her daugeters vagina her 'ishy' and didn't see any problem with it at all. That was disturbing to me...


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

We're in the anatomical names camp. Except we talk about vulvas instead of vaginas, b/c really, it's not her vagina she's talking about.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

We say penis, testicals and butt for DS.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Vagina and butt..


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

We say penis for ds, vulva for my dd's and butt for all three. Of course, breastfeeding is big around here, so unfortunately my kids think breasts are "milk" or "nursies".


----------



## moon.mom (Feb 27, 2007)

my dh just woke up and came to see what i was up to...
he laughed and said, "Has anyone said, "coochie-snorcher"?"
we laughed!

If you've been involved in the Vagina Monologues- you know what we are talking about! (And on a serious note- I can NOT imagine anyone calling it that...)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HollyBenMom* 
I agree. Our kids get technical terms. Granted, they are 4 and 2 and we've not gotten into every single anitomical part of their genitals and showed them each individual name... but DD calls her female parts a vagina and my DS calls his penis a penis. As they get older (just starting with DD) we'll go into a bit more detail as they can handle it.

I don't want to make my kids think there is something dirty about genitals that it can't be talked about. And if there are cute names (especially if they can be real people names) and someone (God forbid!) touched them inappropriatly I want my kids to be able to tell me "someone touched my vagina/penis" not "someone was playing with Tommy at the playground today." I don't want there to ever be any misunderstanding of what they are talking about!

Jenifer









:


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

We say penis/vulva and bottom.


----------



## tropicalmom (Nov 17, 2005)

I saw vagina but after reading this might change to vulva since dd is still small. Dad is a native Spanish speaker and he says "cosita" which translates to little thing. At least she's learning it anatomically correct in one language.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

We say penis, yoni and butt. I have always called my vagina yoni, which is the anatomical name.... just in Hindi or Sanskrit.


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

We use proper terminology


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

We use proper terminology too. Penis and testicles.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

We say penis, testicles. We say "booty" for his bottom.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

DD has a vulva (which inclues a vagina). Proper names for other parts will be used when they come up. DS has a penis and scrotum/testicles. Although to be honest, I still giggle a little when I say scrotum.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

When DD was very small, pre-speaking, we just used vagina & bottom. Around ago 2, we started clarifying into vagina, vulva, and butt or heiny. For DS (9 mo) we currently use penis & bottom. When DD asks about DS during diaper changes, I specify testicles, penis, butt, etc.

I don't see any reason to use euphamisms. We don't use "other" words for our hands, elbows, etc.


----------



## Moonglow Girl (Oct 27, 2007)

We use anatomically correct terms too.

Though my 5 year old has started calling his testicles and scrotum "balls" now.

We'll keep using the correct words, but clearly they'll come up with alternatives sooner or later!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We use both--anatomical words and cutesy words.

I have no problem with it--just like I have no problem saying "tummy" or "tootsies" or "heiny". I think cutesy terms are just part of childhood.

We used cutesy words growing up--I don't think it stunted me in any way. I read Spiritual Midwifery by age 12, so I knew the proper words, as well. To me, it was just two sides of a coin.


----------



## pajamajes (Feb 1, 2008)

When I was a kid we had all kids of stupid names for vaginas. Monkey, Cooter, Cootie, Cooch, Coochie, Lucy, and then when I got older I picked up the not so nice words like p**** and c***. I plan to use anatomically correct names with my children, although there is a problem. After reading the previous posts I'm not completely sure whether I know the difference between a vulva and a vagina.







See, that's what'll happen to your kids if they grow up knowing those cutesy names.







..... JK, LOL.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulva

Quote:

The vulva (from Latin, vulva, plural vulvae or vulvas; see etymology) is the region of the external genital organs of the female, including the labia majora, mons pubis, labia minora, clitoris, bulb of the vestibule, vestibule of the vagina, greater and lesser vestibular glands, and vaginal orifice.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyhayes* 
We say "yoni" and "bottom" for our dd for now....

Just curious what other people say?
Any cute names? (that they have come up with?)

Anyone say- "urethra" "vagina" "anus" "penis"
or do you stick with short names? "pee-pee"?
I don't know what to call her urethra...where urine comes out...?
That's why we were going with yoni- even though that is technically the vagina...

We use vulva, vagina, urethra, clitoris, labia, penis, testicles, scrotum, etc.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification TanyaS.

We say yoni (I love that name - so beautiful, and respectful), penis and bottom. Because of the Danish, we also say tissemand and tissekone, which literally translates as peeingman and peeingwoman, which is what both adults and kids call it - it's literal.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

we say yoni and lingam. i think the feeling and definitions of these words convey more of the meanings i'd like to portray to my children. they add an element of the spiritual, which is important to me in speaking of our reproductive parts. to me, baby-making is truly Divine. adding an element of the Divine when we refer to these spaces/parts conveys this on an everyday basis.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, anatomical names only, for sure -- so help me, when I catch DS saying "tummy" or "noggin," he gets an earful!!!









No, seriously, he knows the anatomical names, but I've never understood the militant "anatomical-only" thing when people are much more relaxed about using silly names for other body parts.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
I read Spiritual Midwifery by age 12, so I knew the proper words, as well.

And really, even in that book there's lots of "tits," "taint," and "puss" talk!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

vulva


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Vulva here too. When my oldest was a toddler I was using vagina. But after thinking it over I say vulva. I will say vagina if it is dealing with the vagina though.

I don't have sons but we do talk about boys having a penis.

My youngest is 4 and satarted to call her backside a 'bahockie' thanks to some cartoon.


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

We use anatomically correct words but we aren't militant about it. I think it's a safety issue for kids to be able to speak clearly to other people (not just parents) about their genitals. Sometimes we say crotch or genitals, same as sometimes we say butt or tummy. But both my kids could tell you where the penis, foreskin, tersticles, anus are. ANd they know women have a vagina and breasts, and uterus.

Honestly lots of teenage girls don't know the names of parts of their vagina. So while I don't need everyone to be super specific at all times, I want my kids to be able to speak very clearly when they need or want to.

Is there are real word for "taint"?


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anarchamama* 
We use anatomically correct words but we aren't militant about it. I think it's a safety issue for kids to be able to speak clearly to other people (not just parents) about their genitals. Sometimes we say crotch or genitals, same as sometimes we say butt or tummy. But both my kids could tell you where the penis, foreskin, tersticles, anus are. ANd they know women have a vagina and breasts, and uterus.

Honestly lots of teenage girls don't know the names of parts of their vagina. So while I don't need everyone to be super specific at all times, I want my kids to be able to speak very clearly when they need or want to.

Is there are real word for "taint"?

Yes, I agree that the correct names should be taught as well -- I just take issue with people who insinuate that the only reason anyone would use silly terminology is ignorance or body shame (I know that hasn't occurred yet in this thread, but I've seen enough similar threads that I know what's coming). I like to point out that people who use silly names might just like using silly names for body parts, and when people say "noggin" or "tootsies" they probably aren't ashamed of their heads or toes. It's just a pet peeve of mine. I'm certainly not advocating keeping kids in the dark about the proper names for their body parts -- my 3.5yo DS can talk scrotums, testicles, and penises with the best of 'em.









The anatomical term for "taint" is perineum.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

we say penis, DS says "pee-nee" which i think cute. i have a little girl baking and i grew up calling it a vagina, but i know vulva would be more correct. i will probably use vagina since i spent the last 24 years calling it a vagina


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My boys know penis, foreskin, scrotum, vulva, vagina. Butt or booty. We haven't needed it, but I guess I'd say anus if they asked about that. If I had a girl we'd probably need labia and clitoris.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

So what do you do when you want to use anatomically correct names and DH insists on calling DS's penis a weiner?? It really irritates me and for reasons mentioned above (safety) I don't think it's a good thing. DS says b00bie when he wants to nurse but that's about as far as I want it to go.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ophelia* 
So what do you do when you want to use anatomically correct names and DH insists on calling DS's penis a weiner?? It really irritates me and for reasons mentioned above (safety) I don't think it's a good thing. DS says b00bie when he wants to nurse but that's about as far as I want it to go.

Just tell him that the correct name is penis, but some people use silly names like weiner or peepee -- I don't think there's harm in him knowing euphamisms as long as he's clear about which one is the accurate term.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

With DD, age 2, we use vulva (which includes a vagina -- "what is the hole part named?") and bottom (although we've discussed other more specific words like anus). She also knows penis.

However: We also commonly use the Polish word "pipka" (which we got from her Polish-speaking cousin and which means little-girl parts). We use it because it's just really fun to say! Try it out: peeepka! Peeeeepka!

See?


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

We use the anatomical names just because it was easy to agree on, plus the whole safety issue. But I use the word "potty" as both a noun and a verb as well as "poop" and "pee pee", so I don't think I'm too hung up on the clinical aspect of things.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

We call his penis a penis, his scrotum and testicles are just testicles for now (he's 3 and can't really understand the concept of testicles being _inside_ the scrotum. I tried to explain and we both got frustrated). He calls breasts "boobies" (because we got into that bad habit while nursing), but he calls the male equivalent "nibbles" instead of "nipples", which I find hilarious.

We read the potty book that Alona Frankel wrote, and she uses the term "anus", so he knows what that is.

As for his buttocks, we call them his hiney or his tush or his tookie.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

In general we will say "privates"... when being specific we say penis testicles or vagina (though I admit that really bothers me because in fact we are referring to the labia, not the vagina). Once in a while I will call it a cootchie too. But usually not.

Funny - when DD was about two, she hadnt really asked or mentioned her private area at all so we hadnt really labeled it at that point... till DS referenced it one day by saying she had "a front butt" LOL... we knew it was time to give it a name.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
...till DS referenced it one day by saying she had "a front butt" LOL... we knew it was time to give it a name.











Before DS and I had talked about all the terminology, he saw me going pee once and asked why I had one regular bottom and one hairy bottom.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 









Before DS and I had talked about all the terminology, he saw me going pee once and asked why I had one regular bottom and one hairy bottom.




















We use yoni and vulva, depending on the situation and context. A butt is a butt. She knows that boys have a penis, so I guess we're the anatomical types.

Because of breast feeding, breasts are either noonoos, boobies and ( I hate to admit this) occasionally titties.







:







:


----------



## mamatoni (Aug 2, 2007)

could someone show me how to pronounce yoni? What would it rhyme with? DD is 13 mo and DH and I need to decide what terms to use, we definitely want to be anatomically correct, but at the same time I would like something we are all comfortable saying. I am leaning toward vulva right now, but it has been bugging me that I don't know how to pronounce yoni, so it isn't really an option if i can't even say it









thanks


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

We say "vulva". It's the only one that's really come into play...I mean, a 20 month old doesn't generally need/want to know more than that.

For her bottom we use "bottom", "bum", "booty", and "butt"


----------



## mommyddeville (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceili* 
We say penis/vulva and bottom.

That's exactly what we do, too. We also clarify scrotum and testicles, because DS is asking what those are now. I like knowing that my kids will know correct terminology, rather than "my butt" in general.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

till DS referenced it one day by saying she had "a front butt"
:snort:







:

I finally went with vulva but here's the thing. Do you really want your toddler screaming to you at Whole Foods, "MY VULVA ITCHES! MAMA! MAMA! MY VULVA! IT ITCHES! CAN I SCRATCH IT?"

That is what kind of worries me. Somehow "privates" seem more vague and thus, more acceptable. Or perhaps, "bottom"? But I call her buttocks and anus her bottom.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
a apple is a apple
a shirt is a shirt
a hand is a hand
a breast is a breast
a penis is a penis
a vagina is a vagina
same for forskin, anus, testicals, clitorios

i dont do cute names they are what they are. why teach one thing when it is really called another?? never got that...









:

Maybe it is the scientist in me but I never saw a reason to use anything but the correct terms.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

the correct terms.
I dunno, I feel that English is a rich language and I tend to descriptivism in lnguistics myself. Yes, we require exact and precise terms for science, but do we really require them in everyday life?

Things for which I do not, and have never (outside of phys/anat) called by their scientific names:

Bellybutton;
Chest;
Moles;
Big toe, pinky toe, pinky finger, ring finger;
Buttocks.

I have also been known to refer to my nether regions as such, or as my bottom; to refer to my stomach as my tummy; and to call my husband's cowlick a cowlick.

And I would say that these ARE the correct terms, in the proper context.

On the other hand, if you have to "teach" your child a word- usually, they absorb it passively- then sure, use the word you think is most respectful and clear.

However I don't think that "yoni" or even "chachi" or "bottom" or "weewee" are incorrect. The only downside is if your child ever does need to explain something about the penis or vulva or something else to a complete stranger while you are not there, there could be some vagueness.

However I think that is a very unlikely scenario and it's not one I'm preparing for, honestly.


----------



## moon.mom (Feb 27, 2007)

according to m-w.com, yoni is pronounced the same as pony, Tony or phony.

Hope that helps!

mamatoni
pronounciation

could someone show me how to pronounce yoni? What would it rhyme with? DD is 13 mo and DH and I need to decide what terms to use, we definitely want to be anatomically correct, but at the same time I would like something we are all comfortable saying. I am leaning toward vulva right now, but it has been bugging me that I don't know how to pronounce yoni, so it isn't really an option if i can't even say it

thanks


----------



## moon.mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I really appreciate everyone's stories!

I'm still not super clear how we will go about naming things.
I guess it will happen naturally.

vulva-: the external parts of the female genital organs comprising the mons pubis, labia majora, labia minora, clitoris, vestibule of the vagina, bulb of the vestibule, and Bartholin's glands

So does "vulva" really include the urethra?

"Yoni" is basically the womb/vagina.

I think we'll go with Yoni for now- and as she gets older- start to tell the difference- using both anatomical terms and "yoni" (which is sanskrit)

I need to find some of these books ya'll are talking about...

Can someone make a list of them, please?
(Should that be a new thread?)

learning as we go...








joy


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

We call them what they are in 3 different languages because these languages are spoken daily around the kids. I don't want any confusion when they try to explain that it hurts or someone wrongly touch them to another adult (doctor, teacher, police, etc). With that being said I would prepare for an embarassing moment.

For example:
We are exiting a full plane and DS states to Hubby in german that his penis hurts from touching it on the plane ride. DH told DS not to touch it in public. DS says "why not?" DH, tired and in a hurry to get off the plane, quietly states "because it will fell off, now don't touch it in public". Now DS scared, yells in all english on a quiet plane full of people "Mom Helllllllllp my penis is falling off". I said in shock "WHAT". DS yells again in english "I played with penis on plane and now it's falling off". Still in shock I have not responded. He then screams "hurry get doctor before lose penis". I smile and tell DS in another language, "that it's okay it will not fall off but he should only play with penis inside his bedroom" He then says in english "Truth mom, my penis not fall off, because I really really neeeed it". Everyone on the plane is laughing at point.


----------



## loitering (Mar 27, 2006)

Ds knows penis, we do call it that, but somehow the name "Petey" came up as well







I can't remember exactly how, but the two are interchangeable now. He also knows vagina, but he does get it mixed up with the newly-learned lasagna, which sounds like fah-zon-ya.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mahtob* 

I finally went with vulva but here's the thing. Do you really want your toddler screaming to you at Whole Foods, "MY VULVA ITCHES! MAMA! MAMA! MY VULVA! IT ITCHES! CAN I SCRATCH IT?"

Actually, yeah, I *do* want her telling me what exactly is uncomfortable! But you know, toddlers will say embarrassing things really loud, with or without anatomical terms. Mine has announced that "That man has NO HAIR AT ALL!" and that "This lady smells funny!" Just part of toddlerdom, you know? At least when she starts talking about vulvas, I can just roll my eyes at anyone who's offended. When someone's personal odor is being impugned, I have to race to quiet her down!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah I don't see the big deal.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthie_mama* 
For now my children also learn the technical terms, although at some point we will as a family study the book 'Cunt' ... but thats many many years away. I'm uncomfortable with the word vagina, but I use it anyway... for lack of an appropraite alternative.

ETA: I sadly used to know a lady who called her daugeters vagina her 'ishy' and didn't see any problem with it at all. That was disturbing to me...

everyone read the book Cunt by inga mucio if you haven't yet, a great feminist book all about that part of the body and the words used for it.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
With DD, age 2, we use vulva (which includes a vagina -- "what is the hole part named?") and bottom (although we've discussed other more specific words like anus). She also knows penis.

However: We also commonly use the Polish word "pipka" (which we got from her Polish-speaking cousin and which means little-girl parts). We use it because it's just really fun to say! Try it out: peeepka! Peeeeepka!

See?









Hysterical. Now I'm saying it LOUDLY, and everyone at work is looking at me funny, except for my boss who is reading over my shoulder, laughing so hard he's crying.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

My grandmother used to call penises "ding-dongs". She was somewhat, er...prudish.

Imagine my shock when I opened a cabinet and found a box of foil wrapped packages clearly labeled "Hostess Ding-Dongs"


----------



## seeingeyecat (Oct 17, 2005)

We use the terms Yoni (which we pronounce YAWN-E) and bum. Papa has a penis. I like that it's an all-inclusive term and represents not only all of the pieces of her genetalia but it's functions as well. We will start using the terms vulva, clitorus, vagina, cervix, uterus, etc as they become relevant or interesting to her. Just as we started to talk about her hand, and now talk about her baby finger, palm, thumb, etc.


----------



## Eloise1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love playing with words and so does DP so we have all sorts of funny names and nicknames for things but we try and teach DS the technical terms too so he doesn't get confused. He knows what penis, testicles, vulva etc means but we generally call them willy and fanny (for the vulva/vagina not the bum) because those are very common British words for genitals.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

to be honest, it hasn't much come up yet until very recently with potty training. DH does all of the bathing so he deals with her on that end. For the most part we call the whole area her bottom, as in, I need to wipe your bottom. DH is clearly uncomfortable with the word vagina because when bathing her vagina/butt he says I need to wash you underneath....I have been trying to get him to say vagina, but I don't think I have had much influence. I call it her vagina on the rare occasion that I am bathing her. I have also called the area her privates, and of course we say butt, bottom, bum, etc. for her rear-end.


----------



## mommyinIL1976 (Jan 20, 2008)

We've always used proper (medical) terminology in our house. When my DD was 3 she shortened vagina to "china". You ought of seen her face when grandma one Sunday said she was going to put out her good "china" for next sunday's dinner.







We still laugh about that years later, much to DD's chagrin.

There was also a time when both of our DS' thought that penis was "peanuts". They never seemed to make the connection with the real thing though. That could have been funny as well.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
a apple is a apple
a shirt is a shirt
a hand is a hand
a breast is a breast
a penis is a penis
a vagina is a vagina
same for forskin, anus, testicals, clitorios

i dont do cute names they are what they are. why teach one thing when it is really called another?? never got that...

yep!


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

We use vulva and bottom.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

nu_mommy and limabean, those stories are hilarious!

I have a feeling that DH will come up with pet names, and as long as he doesn't call DS's penis a "wiener" I think I'll be fine with that. I've heard "pee-pee" a lot, since that's the function kids are most used to that area of their body fulfilling, but I'll probably be specific if I'm talking about a specific part, and "girl bits" or "boy bits" if we're speaking generally or trying to be a bit more subtle (like in a public place). dunno, my first child is still basically nonverbal at this point so it hasn't really come up.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

Actually, yeah, I *do* want her telling me what exactly is uncomfortable!
Yeah, but maybe it would be a good idea to let her use a less specific (i.e., less graphic) word? Some people don't want a picture of a vulva or penis in their head when shopping for lima beans or whatnot.

Has anyone else read Kingsolver's essays in _Small Wonder_? The "penis or vagina months"?


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

We call it a penis in our house. DS isn't really old enough to be gettin g into the specifics of testicles/scrotum yet, but they are the terms that we will use when the time comes.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

I only use the real names.


----------



## 104356 (Mar 10, 2008)

we use "vulva" and "penis" and "butt."

although in asa-speak it's more like "bolba," pee-nis," and well, "butt."

the visible portion of the female genitalia is technically the "vulva" and it helps you avoid the hippy-dippyness (sorry...) of "yoni" and the whole "roman word for the sheath for a sword" thing about the word "vagina."

i can't help it. i'm an L&D RN who gave birth at home. lol.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

We use yoni, bottom, and penis. Though until recently DD called that area her "back bobbum" and her "front bobbum". And she calls my breasts "nurses", as in when we're in public she's prone to yelling out, "I WANT TO NURSE ON MAMA'S NURSES RIGHT NOOOOOW." That's really about all the public TMIing I can handle.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

although in asa-speak it's more like "bolba,"

Quote:

Though until recently DD called that area her "back bobbum" and her "front bobbum".

Quote:

When my DD was 3 she shortened vagina to "china". You ought of seen her face when grandma one Sunday said she was going to put out her good "china" for next sunday's dinner. We still laugh about that years later, much to DD's chagrin.
Does anyone else just find these little toddler words heart-wrenchingly cute? Front bobbum!


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

When ds was about a year and a half, he asked, "Baba have penis?" We told him, "Baba has a vulva." He looked like he understood until he said, "Osha has penis. Baba has vulva. Mama has toyota."

Vulvas are not to be confused with Volvos.

DD said, just the other day, "Boys have a penis and girls have a vulva and a booty." We are in the bum, booty or butt camp for the derriere, booty being the favorite.

Seraf
proud Baba. DS 3/03 DD 8/05


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

We say vulva/penis and butt...short for buttocks, because that is what they are. I don't understand naming your "private" parts cutesy names.








It feels shameful, like they are too taboo to speak of, which can lead to not talking about them when they need to be spoken of. I want my kids to be able to tell me that their vulva/penis hurts as if they are speaking of their finger. YKWIM?
I really like "yoni", but enough people don't know what that means.

We decided on vulva when dd started calling her vulva her "front butt".








All of which are better than peepee and dinky which is what we(my brothers and I) were taught.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
We use both--anatomical words and cutesy words.

I have no problem with it--just like I have no problem saying "tummy" or "tootsies" or "heiny". I think cutesy terms are just part of childhood.

We used cutesy words growing up--I don't think it stunted me in any way. I read Spiritual Midwifery by age 12, so I knew the proper words, as well. To me, it was just two sides of a coin.


Ah Thanks.








We call his penis Mr Wee-Wee. I love to kiss his toesies or blow on his belly welly - so shoot me...
Surely some time in the next few years (before he really goes to school, etc. or stays with other people) there will be an opportunity to say: "Hey! By the way: The proper word for Mr Wee-Wee is penis."


----------



## basilisa76 (Jul 31, 2007)

We call them "popo". I don't know, that's how my mom called them and still calls them!!!

Gigi


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seraf* 
When ds was about a year and a half, he asked, "Baba have penis?" We told him, "Baba has a vulva." He looked like he understood until he said, "Osha has penis. Baba has vulva. Mama has toyota."

Ahahahahahahaaaa! I love it!

(We used to make jokes about the neighbors' Big Blue Volvo...)


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Most of the time we use "winky" some times when we have a need to be more anatomical, like at the Dr we say penis. Just after DS got home he was taking a shower and I needed to take DS into the bathroom (1 BR house) and DS anounced "Daddy has a winky!" So, I guess that's the name that DS likes to use.

Scrotum just tends to be "scrotum" since we only talk about it very occassionally.

Bottoms get called "bottoms" most of the time, but occassionally other things like "buttocks" or "hieney".

We use "nether regions" to refer to the whole area covered by a diaper or underwear.

Breasts most often get called "yum-yums" by DS.

We don't always use the _correct_ english term for other parts. We refer to his navel as a "bellybutton." Some times we call his toes "litttle piggies." I've even been known to sing "Geepers, creepers, where'd ya get those *peepers*." to DS. I see no harm in DS learning that there is often more than one way to say somthing.

From a safety point of veiw I'm sure if someday in the playground at school DS goes up to the teacher and tells her that "the man over there in the raincoat just showed me his *winky*" the teacher will know what he means and call the police just as quickly as she would have if DS said "the man over there in the raincoat just showed me his _penis_*.*"

So far girl parts have not come up yet. However, I do have a very strong oppinion about not using "yoni." To begin with I've known men and boys named Yoni. Since it is not commonly used it can be confusing. It also feels like cultural co-opting to me.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

DS gets penis, bipper (when we're feeling funny), butt or hinder for his rear, and boobies & nipple for his milkies. I have a very good friend who used to work at a medical answering service, and she would get all these people calling in about problems w/ their child's genitals, but no one would say "vagina" or "penis". They would say ridiculous things like "down there" and "sunshine area".







: Like they didn't know the real word to use or something. She would go out of her way to play dumb to force these parents to use the correct name to a DOCTOR. Ever since then I always use the real name as often as possible.

And because we love Sandra Boynton around here, we call the belly button the Be Bo.

ps-disclaimer, I didn't read all the posts, so please forgive me if you refer to your daughter's genitals as her "sunshine area"


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

The only word I've ever used for her vulva is "vulva". She's repeated it back a few times lately, which is absolutely adorable. I intent to use more specific terms as the need arises.

I admit that I mostly call her anus her heiny. My mother taught us anatomically correct terms, but generally used heiny. I rather like it. DH prefers bottom, but hates "goula" that his own mother used growing up. I have also told her anus, and will continue to do so. I'm not worried about her being confused there.

I had never heard the term "yoni" until I was in my 20s, married, and teaching HS (though I didn't hear it from a student). I'm rather well read and well educated, and was raised by a bit of a hippie. I think it's a neat term, but I wouldn't count on people immediately knowing what it was. I only figured it out based on context.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Yes, anatomical names only, for sure -- so help me, when I catch DS saying "tummy" or "noggin," he gets an earful!!!









No, seriously, he knows the anatomical names, but I've never understood the militant "anatomical-only" thing when people are much more relaxed about using silly names for other body parts.









The difference is whether they KNOW the anatomical names as well, or whether it's something that simply does not get used in their environment. People can call their breasts their boobs and their vulva their kitty all they want, but I have a problem when females over five don't know how to appropriately name breasts, vulva, clitoris, vagina, etc. It's not that I have a problem with cutesy names (ok, some of them I really do, like "hooha" - that one just bugs me







), it's that I think it's a problem to use those as the default, and rarely/never use the anatomical names.

I'll use noggin or tummy occasionally, but generally I use head and abdomen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mahtob* 
I finally went with vulva but here's the thing. Do you really want your toddler screaming to you at Whole Foods, "MY VULVA ITCHES! MAMA! MAMA! MY VULVA! IT ITCHES! CAN I SCRATCH IT?"

No, because I don't want my toddler screaming at me, especially in public. But I think you meant it would be embarrassing to hear "vulva" in public? Nope, not at all. I'd be more embarrassed by "girly parts", or the inappropriate (and unspecific) use of "bottom". "Vulva" is an appropriate word in public.

"Cunt", on the other hand, is a censored word (on broadcast tv and radio), so as much as I may be in favor of reclaiming it, I don't think it would appropriate to encourage the use of it in a child. And as others pointed out, "yoni" is both unknown and actually refers to the inner organs (vagina, uterus), rather than the outer (labia, clitoris, etc).

For my boy, we use penis, foreskin, scrotum, anus, and butt/ocks. But he's preverbal, so who knows what he'll choose to use.









But does it really matter what anyone else thinks? There are good reasons to use anatomical, specific terms, but if you're comfortable with your choices, then keep using whatever you're using.


----------



## JoshuasMommy (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
My grandmother used to call penises "ding-dongs". She was somewhat, er...prudish.

Imagine my shock when I opened a cabinet and found a box of foil wrapped packages clearly labeled "Hostess Ding-Dongs"









:


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
The difference is whether they KNOW the anatomical names as well, or whether it's something that simply does not get used in their environment.

For all my posts advocating silly language, I actually do agree with this -- kids should absolutely know what their body parts are called using specific language that anybody would understand.

I thought of this thread yesterday when my DS was in the shower and I was doing my hair just outside the shower. He kept calling to me to tell me which body part he was washing, and he said, "Mommy, I'm washing my legs...Mommy, I'm washing my feet...Mommy, I'm washing my scrotum and my penis...Mommy, I'm washing my face...Mommy, I'm washing my tummy..."


----------



## ammipie (Mar 19, 2007)

I use Boobs for breasts ta-ta for the vulva and bottom for anus when talking to my 9 yr old sister. We don't talk about penises much so they are usually just penises. They beat hieney which my mom used for the whole between the legs package. Sure confused me till my cousin set me right. my sister does know the proper words but i think sometimes being overly formal and proper with those areas of conversation give it a clinical feeling and make it more awkward for her the just sharing with everyday words. ykwim?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
We use both--anatomical words and cutesy words.

I have no problem with it--just like I have no problem saying "tummy" or "tootsies" or "heiny". I think cutesy terms are just part of childhood.

We used cutesy words growing up--I don't think it stunted me in any way. I read Spiritual Midwifery by age 12, so I knew the proper words, as well. To me, it was just two sides of a coin.

I hate that I even have the thought, but I have to...people are not likely to abuse their tummies or their tootsies.







So I have no problems calling their heads "noggins" and such. They are very familiar words that anyone would understand the meaning of. Words made up for vulva/penis are usually not done in quite as much cuteness as in embarrassment, mostly for older people, I guess...but they are also so random. It's not like everyone teaches their kids "ta-ta" for vulva or something. Tell a police officer, "they touched my ta-ta and he'll be like, what? When my best friend was in labor with her first baby, she kept telling the midwife, "my part hurts, my part hurts". The midwife couldn't understand her and had no idea what she was saying. She kept looking at me and saying, "her what hurts?"


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

On the other side, I didn't teach my kids names of their anatomy so they could communicate with strangers. I just taught them the names I used. If I was worried about my kid telling a stranger anything about her vulva I'd have taught her the word vagina, b/c more adults know that name. Even tho it's not the right name for what she's talking about.

Also, if a 2 year old came up to me I'd still know what he meant if he said, "My pee-pee hurts." Tho i might question if it was the penis or the process of urinating, I bet he could explain that much. On the other hand if my son had said to a stranger, "I need to tut my finguh-nays! I twatched my gwanth and itth bweedin!" ("I need to cut my fingernails! I scratched my glans and it's bleeding!") They might not know what the problem was.

To each their own. If my DD said her vulva was itching, and the adult with her didn't know what a vulva was, DD could definately get the idea across with pointing.

Seraf


----------



## MKury (May 14, 2007)

My dd is only 8 months, but as of now we use "front porch" and "back porch" when washing or whatever. I grew up with "tooty fruity" which was highly confusing when The Facts of Life came on and Tooty was the name of one of the girls... I will eventually explain the actual anatomical words to her, but since I don't really use them myself, have no desire to hear them all the time, unless there is actually something wrong. If her front porch is itchy, that's fine, I don't need to hear, "Mommy, my outer labia is itching!!" But that's just me.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I think it is important know what part is itchy- labia? clitoris? vagina?


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
So far girl parts have not come up yet. However, I do have a very strong oppinion about not using "yoni." To begin with I've known men and boys named Yoni. Since it is not commonly used it can be confusing.

Interesting you mention this... we actually DO use yoni as well as vagina but mostly yoni. My kids go to Hebrew day school and have a fellow student who's name is Yonitan ( Johnathan in English ). My 11 yo DD came home recently and was totally blown away by the fact that adults at school as well as some of the other kids were calling him "Yoni". She thought it was pretty funny but sort of strange. I had honestly never come across anyone subbing "yoni" for Yonitan before. Interesting.

I have 2 boys and 2 girls with one more on the way







We've always used the proper names for their parts so that they are aware of them however I'm not hung up on only using those terms. We refer to our "butts" and while the boys are well aware of the name scrotum... they still say "balls" and honestly so do we.

We've explained on more than one occasion that when discussing any of their body parts within a classroom setting or with another adult (teachers,doctors etc.) they are to always use proper terminology so as not to confuse anyone with regard to what they are explaining.

On a lighter note... I think the funniest/strangest word I've ever heard used for vagina/yoni/vulva area is "bug"














That one is via my 27 yo cousin who still uses that word herself. No offense to anyone who might use it too... just thought it was worth mentioning since it seems that there are such diverse choices these days


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loitering* 
Ds knows penis, we do call it that, but somehow the name "Petey" came up as well







I can't remember exactly how, but the two are interchangeable now. He also knows vagina, but he does get it mixed up with the newly-learned lasagna, which sounds like fah-zon-ya.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
My grandmother used to call penises "ding-dongs". She was somewhat, er...prudish.

Imagine my shock when I opened a cabinet and found a box of foil wrapped packages clearly labeled "Hostess Ding-Dongs"

laughup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seraf* 
When ds was about a year and a half, he asked, "Baba have penis?" We told him, "Baba has a vulva." He looked like he understood until he said, "Osha has penis. Baba has vulva. Mama has toyota."

Vulvas are not to be confused with Volvos.

Seraf
proud Baba. DS 3/03 DD 8/05











DD is 13 months and isn't really talking yet, so it isn't too much of an issue, yet... but our word for her vagina/vulva "La pussetta"; kind of an Italianized diminutive of pussy.







:, but we think it's cute.
We also call it "patata". This is really common slang that is in wide use here. Her Ped and Nonna and many others use this word for "girl bits". It's common usage and so I feel just fine with using it too. The funny part is that "patata" means potato. "Patatatina" is also used. Basically it means little potato, but also means potato chip.







Don't ask me why, but the Italians also call penises "pesce" which means "the fish" and, more often, "pisello" which is "pea".







Hmmm..... It all seems to be food related. That's very Italian, and sounds like Loitering's son and katheek77's grandmother.









We're teaching DD English and Italian (







: and sometimes a hybrid, like "pussetta"







: We probably ought to stop that one.) so she'll most likely get the slang words in Italian and maybe vulva for English. Y'all have gotten me thinking that it's probably the best word to use. I love MDC!


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

We use vulva/penis. But as DD gets older, and there is a need to know basis, we will be more spicific, labia, vagina, clitoris/penis, scrotum. IMO, it is just easier to teach her the proper terms now, so there is no confusion later. Most ADULTS don't even know the term vulva. I mean, what age does that talk come when you sit down and tell your kids, "I've been lying to you, your 'pee-pee' is actually a penis, ya, sorry about that, but now that your older, you should probably call it that now." I just don't get it. Putting fake names I think stems from embarassment, and I dont want my kids embarassed of their bodies. And to comment on a PP earlier, my DD has said vulva, or penis in public many of times. (she is only 2). I think if her vulva itches, and she feels the need to vocalize that, the public will certainly know what she is referring to regardless of what she is calling it, and I would much rather her be using proper terms.

I most deffinately think it is important to clarify. Say my DD has itching or pain in her vulva. Well, okay, but is it caused by a yeast infection, itchy clothes? Its important to know your own body.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I am rolling on the floor laughing at the volvos and pussettas and so on but I want to say- there is a reason that nobody sits down and tells their kids that now it's not a pee-pee, it's a penis.

It is because we do not learn language by having people point at everything and give us the word. Yes, we start out with nouns that way, but generally, we pick up huge amounts of vocabulary passively by placing it in context, either while reading or listening.

Did anyone else see the Today Show for back to school in 2007 when Al Roker was discussing desks and study areas with a guest on the show? And the guest said something like, "So your son can sit his chachi right down here and do his math homework or whatever" and Al was all, "Uh, boys don't have chachis." And the guest said, "What do boys have?" And Al replied, "Uh... Boys have things..." and then they moved on to the next part?

That was an example of the guest trying to learn jargon through context but not following up properly. It was also the most awkward moment on the history of The Today Show, I bet.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
a apple is a apple
a shirt is a shirt
a hand is a hand
a breast is a breast
a penis is a penis
a vagina is a vagina
same for forskin, anus, testicals, clitorios

i dont do cute names they are what they are. why teach one thing when it is really called another?? never got that...

_just out of curiousity_, do you call pee and poop urine and stool?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mahtob* 

It is because we do not learn language by having people point at everything and give us the word. Yes, we start out with nouns that way, but generally, we pick up huge amounts of vocabulary passively by placing it in context, either while reading or listening.

Except for many women grow up not learning all the proper terms for all their parts.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mahtob* 
:snort:







:

I finally went with vulva but here's the thing. Do you really want your toddler screaming to you at Whole Foods, "MY VULVA ITCHES! MAMA! MAMA! MY VULVA! IT ITCHES! CAN I SCRATCH IT?"

That is what kind of worries me. Somehow "privates" seem more vague and thus, more acceptable. Or perhaps, "bottom"? But I call her buttocks and anus her bottom.

my toddler was letting me know, at the restaurant table the other day, that her yoni was itchy...still embarrassing, but not quite as bad...


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
However, I do have a very strong oppinion about not using "yoni." To begin with I've known men and boys named Yoni. Since it is not commonly used it can be confusing. It also feels like cultural co-opting to me.

Don't we live in the giant melting pot here in the USA?


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

We say vagina (well, they say "agina" - and they really love to talk about it lately) and penis (which rarely comes into the discussion at this point). But for some reason we also say boobies and tushie.

It bothers me a little to say "vagina" when "vulva" is more correct, but I feel like "vagina" is more commonly-used among people who do use correct terminology, and I don't want to confuse the issue too much.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

Mahtob said:


> there is a reason that nobody sits down and tells their kids that now it's not a pee-pee, it's a penis.
> It is because we do not learn language by having people point at everything and give us the word. Yes, we start out with nouns that way, but generally, we pick up huge amounts of vocabulary passively by placing it in context, either while reading or listening.
> 
> 
> > But the proper words for genitals aren't used commonly. So our kids won't be picking up 'vulva' at the appropriate age, they'll probably hear 'cunt', 'pussy', 'clam', etc....quite a bit more often. Those 'pet' names are offensive to me, and I want my kids to be armed with the right words and meaning to those words. Sex edd doesn't teach much detail. I know I was quite old before I knew all of the parts to the female reproductive system, where they were, and what their functions were. (and my mother was allways quite open and literal.) Now, I don't plan on teaching my 2 year old that. But by starting right, I am paving the way for the conversation to flow when the time comes.


----------



## pitter_patter (Jan 16, 2007)

Both kids are obsessed with their anatomy right now. They say boobies for breasts; butt, penis, and BALLS for testicles







. My H taught them that, so now they scream it at the top of their lungs.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

We use the actual names for body parts. Penis, breast, nipples, testicles, butt, etc.








:


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

penis, (hes part retractable and calls the head a bubble







. he wont accept that IS his penis too! its a hidden 'prise bubble (surprise bubble)!
testicles are tetcululles to him.
we tell him butt, nothing technical there but he says butt crack and butt hallway all on his own. and im not sure i want to know where he got butt hallway from. really.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
_just out of curiousity_, do you call pee and poop urine and stool?

well i do use both..
to me when i say go pee it is the action of going to the washroom and peeing what comes out is urine








my ds 17m uses pee and poo/poop he cant say the others yet. i do say and use urine with him but stool to him is something to stand on







will teach that once he grasps the difference.
but my dd knows urine and stool. she also knows urine is sterile and stool needs to be cleaned up with cleaner







have to be a ECing house


----------



## mendocino (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy* 
DD has a vulva (which inclues a vagina). Proper names for other parts will be used when they come up. DS has a penis and scrotum/testicles. Although to be honest, I still giggle a little when I say scrotum.

ME TOO! I can't get past the Beavis and Butthead reaction to that word...scrotum.









We say penis and testicles and booty. And the reason I say booty instead of bottom or butt is that the "Booty-smacker" is fun chasing him up the stairs but the "Butt-smacker" sounds scary. Hehe.


----------



## lmkirche (Jun 7, 2006)

I use pee pee for his penis. Mostly because it would shock both sets of grandparents (who spend alot of time with him) and take part in the potty training.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

We call it "pee pee". My 2.5 yo proudly pulled down his pants the other day and pointed to it and said "pee pee!!!", then ran away. I'm uhh glad he knows what it is LOL! Now that the boys are going to have a baby sister we might have to start using the "real" word for it in order for them to distinguish the difference between them and their sister.


----------



## OneBlessedMommy (Mar 10, 2008)

We use pee for urine and i ask him if he needs to go poopoo. I say penis and testicles and bootie, daddy sais balls though


----------



## Tennesseemommy (Feb 9, 2007)

We use P-tail for penis and bottom.....We refer to the whole area as 'private area' because it is 'private and people should not ask to see anything private'. This may sound outrageous to some, but because of certain reasons I feel that children need to understand that these areas are in deed private...


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mahtob* 
I dunno, I feel that English is a rich language and I tend to descriptivism in lnguistics myself. Yes, we require exact and precise terms for science, but do we really require them in everyday life?

Things for which I do not, and have never (outside of phys/anat) called by their scientific names:

Bellybutton;
Chest;
Moles;
Big toe, pinky toe, pinky finger, ring finger;
Buttocks.

I have also been known to refer to my nether regions as such, or as my bottom; to refer to my stomach as my tummy; and to call my husband's cowlick a cowlick.

And I would say that these ARE the correct terms, in the proper context.

On the other hand, if you have to "teach" your child a word- usually, they absorb it passively- then sure, use the word you think is most respectful and clear.

However I don't think that "yoni" or even "chachi" or "bottom" or "weewee" are incorrect. The only downside is if your child ever does need to explain something about the penis or vulva or something else to a complete stranger while you are not there, there could be some vagueness.

However I think that is a very unlikely scenario and it's not one I'm preparing for, honestly.

Yup!

I can't be all militant about this...

We say weiner, penis, coochie, heiny, bottom, butt, boobs, boobies, num nas etc. The names change, the parts stay the same.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We use "girl parts" and "boy parts" to start with. The buttocks we call "bum" or "heiny," although DD1 just learned "butt" at school and has started to say that. Whatever. However, once DD1 took an interest I did point out the different parts of her "parts" and give them their correct names, and even briefly showed her mine, and I'll do the same with DS (well, not the showing part with him!) and DD2. I don't see why we can't have the cute kiddie names AND the correct ones. That's what my mom did for me.

Sometimes DH calls DS's penis his "doohickey," as in "he spent ten minutes yanking on his doohickey." I think DH is embarassed. DS recently discovered his manly parts and is fascinated, and DH is having a lot of trouble just leaving DS be and allowing him to innocently explore. But I've tried to encourage him to say something that isn't quite so flippant, for DD1's sake at any rate.

And yeah--- scrotum makes me snicker. Juvenile and tasteless of me, I know, but I can't help it.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Penis (testicles, balls)... vulva (labia, vagina).. butt, bum, bottom..... boobs, breasts, pillows...... pee and poop.... urine and bm... we use them all

I decided on vulva to start with for my dd, and now she also knows vagina bc we have been talking about how babies are born. It is very important to me that my daughter understand the different parts to her genitals bc I had no flipping clue!!! I called it my pee pee hole until I learned vagina. How dumb did I feel as a pregnant woman looking in a book to see what is what???? Yeah..... so I decided to just call it what it is....

I dont have a problem with slang terms, but I find some slang terms just disturbing... working in daycare I have heard noodle, twinkie, ding dong, caca.... just too many that I think are rediculous!!!

I like hearing of words for genitals form different languages... this I think is nice bc at least it means and represents the actual part....


----------



## moon.mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Our 27 month old dd pointed at dh's crotch the other day when he got out of the shower and she said, "HOT DOG!"

dh quickly put a towel around his waist.
I explained that that was Daddy's penis- not a hot dog.
dh isn't going to be so open about getting out of the shower now...









Any new names??? This thread makes me laugh...


----------



## Purplegal (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moon.mom* 
Our 27 month old dd pointed at dh's crotch the other day when he got out of the shower and she said, "HOT DOG!"

dh quickly put a towel around his waist.
I explained that that was Daddy's penis- not a hot dog.
dh isn't going to be so open about getting out of the shower now...









Any new names??? This thread makes me laugh...









The same thing happened here but my DD pointed and said "tail."


----------



## babelsgp (Mar 6, 2006)

Around here it started with, "are you peepeeing on the potty mommy?" Yes I am, and so we have used pee-pee, she is now potty trained and more inquisitive. One day she asked my husband is he peed with a big finger, well that lead to new answers, and the word penis was added to her vocabulary. Obviously around here I want it to be open, I don't want any hang-ups. I have enough just from being raised in the states.

She does call the anus a butthole, come to think of it. It sounds really cute with that little voice, makes me laugh to think about it!

Recently, she seems like she might have a UTI, so I've given her new terms, more specific terms. As well as making an appt with the doc







She'll both know the real name and the broad term most of her friends will use. I want her to know that a baby doesn't come out of the anus, like so many children think. But I do have a question for you all, this is kinda graphic, but completely on topic.

Do you SHOW your child on yourself the body parts, do you pick up a book, do you show your child on themselves? Obviously way easier on a boy.

Oh and a book addition that we found and liked was "It's So Amazing!: A Book about Eggs, Sperm, Birth, Babies and Families" We glanced at it at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
a apple is a apple
a shirt is a shirt
a hand is a hand
a breast is a breast
a penis is a penis
a vagina is a vagina
same for forskin, anus, testicals, clitorios

i dont do cute names they are what they are. why teach one thing when it is really called another?? never got that...









:


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HollyBenMom* 
I agree. Our kids get technical terms. Granted, they are 4 and 2 and we've not gotten into every single anitomical part of their genitals and showed them each individual name... but DD calls her female parts a vagina and my DS calls his penis a penis. As they get older (just starting with DD) we'll go into a bit more detail as they can handle it.

I don't want to make my kids think there is something dirty about genitals that it can't be talked about. And if there are cute names (especially if they can be real people names) and someone (God forbid!) touched them inappropriatly I want my kids to be able to tell me "someone touched my vagina/penis" not "someone was playing with Tommy at the playground today." I don't want there to ever be any misunderstanding of what they are talking about!

Jenifer









:


----------



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

Vulva (encompasses labia, clitoris and opening of the vagina) and bum or bumbum. She learned "boob" from dh though. She sees me naked but hardly ever dh. One time she noticed him doing that adjusting thing guys do and said "open pants". He said "uh, no". So I don't think she has any idea that male parts are very different.


----------



## rockportmama (Jun 24, 2008)

We wanted names that were accurate but cute to hear a LO say, so DS has a penis, scrotum and bum-bum. When he finally thought to ask, I told him I have a vulva, not a penis.

The week he started the "I love you, _____" thing he had pulled his diaper down just far enough to get his penis out and was walking around the house talking to himself "I love you, penis! I love you, scrotum!"


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

we say pee-pee for penis, butt, boobs or boobies,pee and poop or poopy.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

We told our DS what his genitals are called and now every time he pees, most times in his diaper still, "I PEED OUT MY PEE-NOS"


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

When I was a little girl, I was told my vulva was called a "tu-tu". As I got a bit older (5-6ish) I really wanted to take ballet lessons, and was told I would have to wear a skirt called a tu-tu. I was so mortified that I would have to dance naked, that I never asked to take dance lessons again.









My son already knows where and what his penis is, and he will also know that he has testicles, a scrotum, an anus, and that girls/women have vulvas and vaginas. I am most definitely not using any cutesy names. I can see how they are cute and silly for some, but my memories of "tu-tu" really make me so sad.


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

I started with penis and butt. I'll still say "penis' but DS has claimed "pee-pee" as the name of choice. Usually followed by grabbing it and "MINE!!" When he noticed my breasts (we only nursed until 4 months--long story) he asked what they were and I said "boobies". I *hate* the cutesy term, but that's what came out and that's what he latched on to. Then he discovered his own nipples and is firmly convinced that he has "boo-boos" too. (He's fascinated by his nipples...and mine too for that matter!)

We also do lots of talking about poo-poo, pee-pee, toot and burp. I'm having to introduce "excuse me" earlier then I thought because he thinks it's funny to fake passing gas then yell "I TOOT!"

Fun fun fun!

Interesting discussion. Thanks for starting it!


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

interesting discussion. Ive never really thought about it. I call it a vagina (I didn't know there was a difference, I grew up with parents where you just didnt' talk about it.) Maybe Ill change it to vulva now that I know thats the proper term. DH has a penis and testicles. We call it a butt or bottom. Breasts have been named boobs though since thats what DH calls them when she nurses.
I want DD to grow up without hang ups about her body. Ive always been very self concious and I don't want DD to be. I didn't start actually talking about genitals until I had to get a pap smear done at the age of 22. It was slightly embarssing and I don't want that to happen with DD.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

DD is only 15.5 months, but we call them "girl parts." i have nothing against being anatomically correct, but the word vulva just skeeves me out. i'm not ashamed or anything; it's just an UGLY word IMO









when she's older, i'm sure we'll talk about vulva, vagina, clitoris, etc., but for right now, i like this level of specificity


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Ds is 2 and we call them penis, testicles and butt or heiney. I'll work on specifics such as foreskin, scrotum and anus when he shows interest or asks. He has seen me coming out of the shower and pointed to my vulva so I told him it was a vulva. He knows that David and Daddy have penises, mommy has the vulva. He also says, "don't forget the 'taint" on occasion when getting his diaper changed, thanks to dh who thought it was funny. And there is nothing cuter than hearing your own toddler say, "mommy, my testicles are stuck. TESTICLES ARE STUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK!" in the middle of Mass. Apparently, his testicles were stuck to his diaper and the whole congregation needed to know. He calls my breasts "bee-boos" or "nurses." He also knows what nipples are.
I do feel it's important that kids know the proper names. I know women my own age (30) who don't know the difference between a vulva and a vagina or what labia are. I'm not 100% opposed to cute names, as long as they know the proper names as well. Heck, sometimes I even refer to my own as a "va-jazz."


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

we refer to her yoni and her booty or backside.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

We use yoni, butt, and penis. When she's a little older and more discreet about the things she yells in public, I'll teach her the more specific anatomical names. She uses "nurses" for breasts.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

We use "penis", "scrotum", "testicles" and "butt".


----------



## stoof21 (Jun 30, 2007)

We say vagina and butt. She also knows that Daddy has a penis.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

So far with DS, he knows "penis" and "bottom". He hasn't asked about my parts yet, but I expect he will ask about his baby sister when she arrives. I plan to use "vagina" and "vulva" for her parts.

Just the other day I was telling my mom this story:
DS was using the potty, and he said, "Pee-pee out penis, right Mama? And, poo-poo out bottom." I told him he was right...no big deal.

My mom gasped and said, "where did he learn _that_ word?" I told her he learned it from DH and I. We figure it's better for him to know the names than have to guess at them like my brother and I did. I also feel like it lifts the veil of secrecy so that he will think of his genitals as just another body part...not something he needs to be ashamed of.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

Behind for behind since I don't like using the word butt or booty.
Penis for penis
vagina for vagina
vulva for vulva
However, my kids call my breasts "breastfeeds" I think that's cute and close to the right word so I haven't corrected that one.

The ped asked what we called DS's penis at one of the routine appts when he had to ask DS if it was okay to take a look. When I told him that we call it a penis, he was surprised and said that I'm in the 2% of parents who call it that. I'm in the southeast.

One day, when DD was about 18 months, she noticed she didn't have a penis while she was bathing with DS. I then told her that she had a vulva. For the next 10 minutes, both DS and DD yelled "vuvla" over and over on the top of their lungs. You have to love kids! DD, who is now 2, has also asked women in public if they have a uterus.


----------



## acory23 (May 20, 2008)

No longer a toddler mom but I have an 8 y.o DD, 6 y.o. DS, and 4 y.o. DSD

DD is too shy and modest to use any word to describe her genetals. She knows the proper terminology for male and female genetals but will not say them. I dont know why. We are pretty open. She calls it her "Lady business" I think she probably picked that up from one of my four sisters. She isnt much for conversation of a personal nature. She is a very private person. I think this is because she is growing up and close to puberty so she is no longer the carefree, streaking, nudie singing at the top of her lungs that she used to be when she was little.

DS uses anatomical terms. He calls his penis a penis and his testicles are tentacles (we haev told him time and time again what they are really called, he just has trouble remembering. Amusingly, he calls tentacles testicles... that was fun when we went to the aquarium and saw an octopus. We use the word bum (so he doesnt get in trouble at school) and he says boobs although we did not teach him that... again, 4 aunts, all of whom are CRUDE teenagers. I have gotten sideways looks from his teacher and school administrators for allowing him to use the proper terminology. They told him that the word penis is inappropriate and he needed to say "wee wee", "pee pee", or "privates". He told them that he thought that was the stupidest thing he had ever heard. He was sent to the principals office and I was called to come in and "deal with him" I gave him a high five and told the principal that I agreed with him. She was not happy. Needless to say, we have found a new school. We do, however, need to try to curb the use of "penis" for shock value. He knows people arent used to that word so he likes to say it at random.

DSD uses disturbing terminology but unfortunately, we have no control over the subject. Her mother has bred that ignorance. She also has no concept of "protecting her assets" as she will lift her skirt and show ANYONE. She sits spread eagle in a dress. We are very disturbed by this. But her mother is very open about these things and does not try to encourage any kind of modesty in public settings. She calls her vagina her "cooter", "hoo hoo", "cooch", or "muffin", and says "titties" I find this to be highly inappropriate.


----------



## acory23 (May 20, 2008)

I grew up with a girl who's mother was so mortified by the real names of the human anatomy that she called the vaginal area in general a "critter" The poor girl called her vagina a "critter" until she was 18.
She calls a penis a "dinky" and testicles are "nuggets"


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acory23* 
I grew up with a girl who's mother was so mortified by the real names of the human anatomy that she called the vaginal area in general a "critter" The poor girl called her vagina a "critter" until she was 18.
She calls a penis a "dinky" and testicles are "nuggets"

WOW! Never heard of critter or dinky. I think nuggets is funny though...


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Her vulva is what she sees, the yoni is what's inside (she sometimes contorts herself to take a closer look and asks what that hole is!), and her butt is her butt. She knows boys have penises and likes to say things like, "Dada has a PEnisisisisis!" She calls all breasts (man, woman, child) boobs. When I was little I think mom called my vulva a dupa, which I think is Polish for butt (or something like that).


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
DD is only 15.5 months, but we call them "girl parts." i have nothing against being anatomically correct, but the word vulva just skeeves me out. i'm not ashamed or anything; it's just an UGLY word IMO









when she's older, i'm sure we'll talk about vulva, vagina, clitoris, etc., but for right now, i like this level of specificity









At 20 months, DD also refers to her "pee parts" or her "girl parts." The former was her own idea; we never called them that.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthie_mama* 
ETA: I sadly used to know a lady who called her daugeters vagina her 'ishy' and didn't see any problem with it at all. That was disturbing to me...

are you sure it was ishy, and not "nish"? i think that is a jewish or maybe yiddish slang for one's vagina. i just grew up with people who used that. and i only know they used it because i fell on the oldest son's bicycle and everyone was all upset because i hurt my nishy. when i went to college a couple of jewish girls i knew called it that, and i asked them about it. fun conversations.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Penis, scrotum, vagina (I try to say vulva but am not used to it), and BUM.

My mom calls DS's penis his "little bird".


----------



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

we're the worst!
Right now, and after much discussion, we're using the word "junk" to refer to my toddler's gentals. (started as a joke: boys have "junk" and girls have "stuff" )
Of course, we'll need to change it by the time he starts talking, but --for the sake of argument -- don't the clinical names sound so _clinical._ Understand that it is absolutely my intention for my DS to grow up proud and unashamed of his body, but in other areas of your life you give pet names to the things you love. I don't call my SO "baby" because I'm embarrassed by him. I do it to personalize him and our relationship.
Think of it as being on a first name basis with your genitals.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erratum* 
we're the worst!
Right now, and after much discussion, we're using the word "junk" to refer to my toddler's gentals. (started as a joke: boys have "junk" and girls have "stuff" )


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Ferdinand and Elizabeth...









Only kidding. We say vagina, vulva, bumhole, bum (the cheeks). SHe also says "boobies" of her nipples because she relates them to "mama's boobies" from which she got her milk.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Vulva, penis, butt/booty, and boobies. NAK


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

A friend of mine called her DD's vulva a 'Prune'. DS came along and is a constipated sort who eats a lot of prunes and drinks prune juice. Not such a cute name anymore!


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

We're British. I tend to refer to DS's penis as his 'willy' but DH (who does bath time) calls it his 'plonker' and that's the word that's sticking. I'll make sure he learns penis as well in due course.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Our sons call their privates a penis or a tinkler (this is the name my husband's family uses). My oldest son also just leaned hte name 'bird' for penis from one of his friends but I told him I would prefer he call it his penis.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
And there is nothing cuter than hearing your own toddler say, "mommy, my testicles are stuck. TESTICLES ARE STUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK!" in the middle of Mass. Apparently, his testicles were stuck to his diaper and the whole congregation needed to know.

I am rolling here laughing so hard! OMG! I can't stop laughing.







Did everyone turn to look at him? I think I would have slid under a pew. Hilarity. Kids say the darndest things, huh?


----------



## laurencita (Feb 1, 2008)

la cuquita and bumbees


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My son is too young to really know what I'm talking about (or maybe not?) but I call his penis, his penis. I call his testicles his testicles. I call his bum his bum (no need to use the term "anus" -- where would that come up in conversation?)

i.e., "Mommy just has to wipe off your penis now."

Usually, however, there isn't even a need for THAT, and I will refer to his genitals as his "private parts."

"Honey, don't grab your private parts while I'm changing you, please" (as he swipes for poop -- you know what I'm talking about)


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

"Willy" is the most common name for kids to call their penises around here, so that's what we call it for ds. We lump anus/buttocks into the all-inclusive term bottom, which ds pronounces "boddun".

It's very cute to hear him say "I need to wipe my willy (or boddun)!" after he uses the potty.

I know all the child health nurses and just about everyone are advocating for parents to use correct anatomical terms with their kids, but I think it's the "clinical" sound that I don't like (as another pp put it). Both dh and I are in the allied health profession, so we are used to using those sorts of words (along with umbilicus, clavicle, patella...) at work. But, we use the common names of most body bits when we are talking to friends and family. They just sound more friendly, and less sterile / formal.

But yes, of course we plan on telling ds the proper names for various body parts at some stage - it's bound to come up! I feel quite comfortable talking about it with my younger (teen) sister, and she has a good understanding of terms, even though she grew up with mum calling her vulva a "fairy".







OK, that one, I don't particularly like.









Oh, and we say "poo" and "wee". Dh uses several euphemisms for "opening his bowels". It's a running joke for him to announce that he is "opening his bowels" in a new way every so often. Toilet humor never fails to amuse him.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

We say penis, vagina, and butt. We mentioned clitoris once, and labia once, but we refer to the entire region as "vagina." (To me, that's the functional, defining part. Others may disagree.)

I do wish I had started calling the entire region "yoni" and then used "vagina" to refer to the actual vaginal canal.

For some crazy reason, we call the scrotum/testes "balls." I don't know why we would use a euphemism for that, no one here has a problem with the word scrotum...







: Dh is much more likely to use "other" terms - like junk, etc. And he tries to avoid referring to the girl parts at all.

Erratum, I love you!! Too funny... Junk and stuff! Awesome.


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grniys* 
I am rolling here laughing so hard! OMG! I can't stop laughing.







Did everyone turn to look at him? I think I would have slid under a pew. Hilarity. Kids say the darndest things, huh?

Heehee


----------



## AutumnNoelle (Sep 23, 2007)

We say "wee wee" and "butt" because that's how I was raised.









www.myspace.com/parentsagainstvax


----------



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
Erratum, I love you!! Too funny... Junk and stuff! Awesome.


----------



## leosmommy (May 11, 2008)

we call things what they are...penis, vagina, breasts, butt, etc. I don't want to have to reteach the proper names for things.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I absolutely can't stand the terms butt and booty. They are strongly discouraged in my home. That reminds me, I need to let his Pre-K teacher know the terms we use.

We're a penis, scrotum, vulva, bottom family.


----------



## mommy amber (Mar 29, 2008)

gina (as in vagina minus the va) for dd, mama etc
penis or wee wee for dada, etc
hiney for butt


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Butt, vagina (sometimes i use pee pee though, because I was so used to saying that when I was little)


----------



## redfern (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seraf* 
We're in the anatomical names camp. Except we talk about vulvas instead of vaginas, b/c really, it's not her vagina she's talking about.

Me too! It has always bugged me that the female genital region is called "vagina" when it is really vulva. A vagina is the tubular tract leading from the cervix to the outside of a woman's body. The vulva is the exterior gential region. I just worry that no one is going to know what DS is talking about when he says "vulva"!


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Penis.... Now, if I could just get him to stop calling mine "utters" when he sees me going to the bathroom, we'd be all good!


----------



## zosiasmama (Dec 22, 2006)

I say penis and vulva, and bottom.
Dh says shoo-shak that is Polish for pee-pee and uh well he hasn't decided for her vulva. But we also say poopa, which is Polish for butt.


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zosiasmama* 
I say penis and vulva, and bottom.
Dh says shoo-shak that is Polish for pee-pee and uh well he hasn't decided for her vulva. But we also say poopa, which is Polish for butt.

Shoo-shak! I love that word!

Anyway, I had meant to ask in my post - why is it that many people are adamant about using the correct terms (ie vulva, penis...) but still use the word "butt"? Does everyone just really really dislike the word "anus"? I mean, sure, you would say "sit on your buttocks" to refer to the broader anatomical part - the cheeks - but, what about "your poo - ahem, stools/faeces/bowel motions - come out of your anus?"

I just wonder why the double standard for folks who feel strongly about this.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zosiasmama* 
I say penis and vulva, and bottom.
Dh says shoo-shak that is Polish for pee-pee and uh well he hasn't decided for her vulva. But we also say poopa, which is Polish for butt.

I'm not sure about shoo-shak, but isn't the Polish word for bottom dupa not poopa?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixilixi* 

I just wonder why the double standard for folks who feel strongly about this.









I've thought about that as well. As I said, we do use penis and vulva because that's what they are but always bottom. Not sure why.

I have to say, that until recently I was saying vagina instead of vulva. Now we use the correct word. Well, I should say "I." My four-year-old was in the tub this evening and asked me a question about Polliwog's "vajamas." I had to stifle a major laugh.


----------



## cellarstella (Jan 2, 2006)

Everyone here has "bits." girls have "girl bits" and boys have "boy bits." DD knows the correct term but I feel weird being all scientific in casual situations, and I'm well aware that it's just my own, in no way superior, social upbringing that makes me feel that way. We use the word "butt" or "patootie," depending on the situation. Feet are "tootsies." Not because we feel weird saying "feet," but "tootsies" is just so darn cute. DD will say, "ow my foot!" and then "kiss my tootsie, mommy!" I think having odd words is fine as long as kids are aware of correct terms.


----------



## sunshinesister (Oct 8, 2005)

we say yoni and butt, but after reading some of these posts i introduced dd to the words vulva and vagina. while plenty of people in our circle know and use yoni, it's definitely a valid point that not everyone she comes in contact with would know what she's talking about if she hurt her yoni (ie: daycare provider). in fact, when i picked dd up from grandma's yesterday grandma told me "sky said her yoni or whatever that word is she uses was itchy but it doesn't look red to me".


----------



## BrodySAHD (Aug 28, 2008)

Penis & Vagina


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 9, 2007)

I use penis and butt (though sometimes I think I say booty or heiney). I call my breasts boobies. I'd really like to get out of that habit. I can't quite put my finger on why I avoid using breasts. I certainly have no problem with the word. I think maybe it just seems too formal for something that my son and I share so often? Don't know.

DH says weenie and sometimes penis. I think we'll probably both get a bit more consistent about using the anatomically correct terms once our son is a bit older (he's 14 months now). Though we really should be more consistent now...when DS asked DH what his (DH's) nipples were, DH told him "titties."







Now whenever DH is shirtless DS finds it very amusing to point them out while exclaiming, "teeeeeetays!"


----------



## zosiasmama (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixilixi* 
Shoo-shak! I love that word!

Anyway, I had meant to ask in my post - why is it that many people are adamant about using the correct terms (ie vulva, penis...) but still use the word "butt"? Does everyone just really really dislike the word "anus"? I mean, sure, you would say "sit on your buttocks" to refer to the broader anatomical part - the cheeks - but, what about "your poo - ahem, stools/faeces/bowel motions - come out of your anus?"

I just wonder why the double standard for folks who feel strongly about this.









I think for me it is because your anus is the spot where poop comes out whereas butt is the whole area, so if i want to tell her to sit down I wont say sit oon your anus i will say butt or bottom. But when she wants to know where her poop comes from I will say anus.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BethNC* 
I'm not sure about shoo-shak, but isn't the Polish word for bottom dupa not poopa?


Dupe is more like a$$ and poppa (pupa) is butt...you would really not use dupa for a child. Shoo-shak (that is phonetic) is also not penis, but a sort of cute pee-pee sort of word.


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

yoni and penis


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zosiasmama* 

Dupe is more like a$$ and poppa (pupa) is butt...you would really not use dupa for a child.

Hmmm, you may be right but I'm wondering if the families that I know who use it know that. I'm assuming not.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

girl parts


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Have you ever heard a 3 year old say testicles...Cutest thing. That was almost reason enough for us to choose to use the proper names for those parts.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

penis, foreskin, scrotum, butt (for cheeks), anus, nipple


----------



## ginnyjuice (Nov 9, 2006)

We aren't to the point of discussing bodily functions yet so we have a penis and we have a butt (the term I use to reference his gluteal region--I don't think he can say gluteal quite yet, but I'll have to make a flashcard). Or if I'm being silly, it's his tooshie. He's more receptive to a "sit your tooshie down" than he is to "sit your butt down" If it sounds fun, it's more obeyed.

I only need to reference his penis when I'm bathing him. We will get into the details on an as-needed basis. For now, though, he's not going to sit for a serious discussion of the glans, vas deferens, or epididymus.


----------



## zosiasmama (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BethNC* 
Hmmm, you may be right but I'm wondering if the families that I know who use it know that. I'm assuming not.

I asked Dh when he got home and he said it is really a word that can be taken noth ways, if you want to use it more like a swear you can and say do dupy or you can use it lightheartedly more like butt, but we always use pupa!


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

penis and butt for male bits, but he calls his a "winky".

yoni for girl bits.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Right now (DS is 2) we're going with "peepee" for penis, "the boys" for testicles and heiny/bottom/booty for rear, "butt-hole" for anus. I think we also say penis sometime and when he's a little older we'll teach testicles.


----------



## maiaminna (Feb 8, 2002)

I wonder if it doesn't convey more of a sense of embarrassment and shame if parents use "clinical" sounding terms when those don't feel natural to them than if they use "cutesy" terms. My mother used the word "vagina" when I was a kid, although she was obviously uncomfortable doing so, and I picked up on that discomfort.

After all, I never, even as an adult, refer to my "navel" or "abdomen", but I don't find those parts the least bit shameful or embarrassing, either (well, maybe now with all the stretch marks...). I would feel awkward using those terms verbally, because they sound medical and overly formal to me, and the same goes for "vulva" or "anus".


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seraf* 
We're in the anatomical names camp. Except we talk about vulvas instead of vaginas, b/c really, it's not her vagina she's talking about.

We always did this too with dd.

With my sons, it is penis and scrotum.

Poop comes out of the bum at our house, usually, though sometimes we say anus.

I am loving some of these other terms! Yoni, pipka...never heard any of them before!


----------



## bottomsup (Jul 6, 2007)

We use whatever word comes up. Honestly, I cannot imagine a situation where my son will be in danger because he uses "unit" instead of "penis." Or any other euphemism.

I love that adult males and females that I know have their own "pet names" for their genitals, and it is a hoot!

To the PP who said it grates that the assumption that those who use pet names are ashamed, I totally, totally agree!! I just think they are kids and it is cute.

And we use junk, too







As in, he had a huge diaper blowout, DH is changing it, and yelling, "Oh no. He has poop all over his junk!"

Maybe we are just a sardonic family. We also, *gasp* swear in front of him. the language is rich. We like to use it.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

We use the proper/correct terms. I do have the habit of saying "private parts", that I had to say around my mom's daycare kids whose parents didn't want us to use the real names.


----------



## ZenMamaGrace (Aug 6, 2008)

we say yoni for what mama and DD have, penis for what daddy has. DD calls everything in the region a butt.


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

We tried to teach 'penis' to ds,3, but he keeps calling his penis 'penu'. (pronounced the same just with a 'u' on the end) So, around here it's penu, vagina, boobies, butt and balls . . .


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

We've taught DS, 3 in Dec......penis, scrotum, butt/booty, boob (breast is just a little tough for him to say), nipple. He doesn't get vagina yet but he does always remark when he sees me naked that I don't have a penis and it's a point of fascination for him. LOL

We do our best to keep terms as grown up as possible. But there are things like butt that we'll say booty for and "pits" for armpits and when we play we call his belly button his "beep beep".


----------



## I-AM-Mother (Aug 6, 2008)

vagina and penis and breast.


----------



## MommyTorf (Nov 9, 2004)

penis and vagina


----------



## quinnsmum (Apr 4, 2007)

We told DS he had a penis and he calls it his "peanut". It is shaped liked that somewhat







For now, breasts are "loo-loos" for some silly reason I wont even go into. And when he sees me naked and points and says "hair". Good enough for us now.


----------



## rockportmama (Jun 24, 2008)

We were back home last week and my mom was trying sooo hard to be OK with my DS having a penis. She'd change his diaper: "So, is that your, um" pause. Then in a loud voice, "Penis?" *Sigh* My poor mom.


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

we use the word yoni not in place of a more "correct" or technical term and not to be "cutesy" but because i prefer the etymology. my five year old knows that her yoni includes a vulva and a vagina and she also knows that the word yoni means "place of wonderment". she watched her brother emerge and i'm preeeeeeeeetty sure she agrees it's a divine passage.
i think i'll wait a few more years before i tell her that vagina comes from the latin for "a sheath for yer sword". eeewwwww. i use yoni because it feels better to say it.

and i like what ginnyjuice and bottomsup have to say about this.
and augustlia23, would you mind a youtube link to treyden's utterance of testicles? thanks.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:

clitorios
Is that a new cereal?









We say penis, scrotum, butt, labia, clitoris, vagina.


----------



## lld (Jul 16, 2007)

A note on using proper terminology...my parents always said "did you have a BM" ...when I was 12 and in the hospital after I had surgery my doctor asked if I had had a bowel movement since the surgery (3 days earlier)...even though I'd called it BM my whole life, I had no idea that meant bowel movement!!! Being 12, I was too embarrassed to ask "What is a bowel movement?"







so I just said yes...even though I hadn't.

SOOO...my point is that even if you use other terms tell your kids the real ones so that if anything ever happens and they're not with you they will know them!


----------



## devilishdestiny (Aug 28, 2008)

we usually just say "penis" and "balls" but sometimes i'll say "wee Willy Winkie" to be silly.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devilishdestiny* 
we usually just say "penis" and "balls" but sometimes i'll say "wee Willy Winkie" to be silly.

Wait till they're older talking about their balls with their friends... their parents will just love it (not!)








My 7yo says balls and I hate it, it's such an adult word (to me). If he said marbles, I'd be cool w/that. But _balls_... *shudder*


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

we say penis, testicles, butt and vulva. she doesn't have words for the more detailed parts of dd's genitals because she is only two, but both kids know the word vagina as well as vulva.

we also say tushie as a catch-all phrase for the whole area.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

vagina, penis, bum, balls, scrotum.....and ds learned a new word in the first week at Kindergarten for balls; "nuggets". LOL


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Ds uses penis, testicles and bum.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

We use "gyna" for DD's girly bits and "tushy" for her rear end. She came up with her own name for breasts/nipples: "pupples."


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

We use penis and always have. We also talk about his foreskin (as in I have had to ask him if he can stop playing with his foreskin and put on his clothes when it's time to go out in the past).

We generally use bum as well, not anus or buttocks.

He often makes reference to Mama's penis, and I always correct him with vulva. Uterus, cervix, vagina etc come up when we talk about him/our new baby/another baby being born.

As for breasts... if I am talking about my own (or someone elses, which comes up around here frequently with the amount of breastfeeding peer support I do) it's breasts. If he's talking about them it's Nunn which is actually two nouns (breast and the milk that is inside them) and a verb (the act of nursing) in T's world







It's a word he came up with on his own, I always used breast and milk for the noun and nurse for the verb.


----------



## tomuchspade (Sep 11, 2008)

We didn't really use any names, or nicknames, but let the kids come up with their own. We alway understood what they were talking about, and any other adult would have too. They now know the propper terms. I would just like to suggest that while yeah, teach them the proper names, teach them when and where it is appropriate to talk about them. Ex. K-class is not the right time to say my vagina hurts when I pee out loud. I learned the hard way!


----------

